# How to Make Goose Neck Moulding



## hammer5573 (Dec 19, 2011)

I've always admired the goose-neck moulding seen on many traditional dressers, mirrors, beds etc. Its difficult to find guidelines about making this type of moulding. Can anyone offer suggestions?


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

hammer5573 said:


> I've always admired the goose-neck molding seen on many traditional dressers, mirrors, beds etc. Its difficult to find guidelines about making this type of molding. Can anyone offer suggestions?


this what you are after???


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

I don't know about Hammer, but I"m gonna hang onto those two lil tidbits..

Thanks Stick


----------



## hammer5573 (Dec 19, 2011)

Just what I needed! 

Thanks Stick!


----------



## swarfmaker (Aug 27, 2012)

Thanks Stick, files saved for futute ref.
Hammer, make and show us.


----------



## ksidwy (Jul 13, 2013)

Stick! as usual, is really good count on you! thanks. Sid


----------



## Nicknurse (Feb 22, 2015)

Thank you Stick, I really appreciate your help.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

yur all welcome guys...


----------

